# vermin or greenskins?



## Cloneman (Oct 24, 2010)

hi guys! this is my first post here, so i'll try keeping it fairly simple!
I just came back to the whole warhammer thing after a small break (8 years or so )
im doing this whole WFB gathering with 8 friends, where we each have an unpainted army, and each month we paint a unit, all according to a plan (first month is core unit, second is a special), and by the end of the whole thing we will have around 2.5k points worth of army each. The thing is just thisK; im in doubt of what to play!

my opponents are: 2x Dark Elves, 2x Wood Elves, Skaven, Highelf, Daemons (probably mono slaanesh), and vampire counts.
Remember, the whole thing is about having fun and painting an army, but i would also like to win a few battles  

my two options are skaven and greenskins.

what i have already:

Skaven: i just got all these miniatures, never played them though
120 clanrats with weapon teams (from 3 IoB sets i got for almost nothing)
1 BossRat (from IoB)
2 engineers (also from IoB)
4 rat ogres with 2 packmasters
1 queek headtaker (just liked the model)
1 doomwheel
then im thinking about getting myself a screaming bell, some stormvermin and maybe a few warp lightning cannons.

For OnG: i played this back before i had my break from the game and i loved it, especially night goblins and fanatics, i remember the joy of seeing them crush entire units of knights and other stuff. also, i love squigs!

1 Giant (the last edition one)
1 snotling pump wagon
1 spear chukka
1 rock lobber
8 goblin wolf riders
20 goblin spearmen
20 night goblin archers
a few squigs with herders
2 shamans (1 NG and 1 G)

i also have 20 arrer boys, 20 normal boyz, some savage orcs and a chariot
but i really like the whole idea of no orcs in the army, and since i have easy acces to the battle for skull pass box set, extra gobbos should be easy to get.

Long story short, i was fishing for input from the experts (you guys) on what would be easy to get/paint, fun to play, and have a chance of winning with some additions to the army (suggestions are more than welcome!)


----------



## Arli (Mar 4, 2010)

I would not consider myself an expert by any means, but I can offer some insight into those two armies and the new 8th edition rules.

Skaven first: 8th edition is a skaven players dream. The relative cheapness of skaven armies makes them very versatile in this edition. In high point games, you can field a virtual sea of rats. A horde unit can be an awesome sight. 

O & G: (my son plays these guys) Again, you can field alot of cheap units (night goblins and fanatics spring to mind), but the real strength of O&G is the low cost of your lords and heroes. Plus, Grimgor Ironhide is a huge pain in the butt to kill!


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Love the skaven! 8th edition really does these guys justice! I would totally go skaven over OnG.

The IoB set prompted me to start my own skaven army and they have not disappointed me yet.


----------



## aquatic_foible (Mar 17, 2010)

if there's another skaven player in your group, i'd think about playing O&G [keeps things nice and varied].

as stated before, O&G are fun to play, can field cheap heroes, and [if you believe the rumours] are about to get a shiny new army book pretty soon!


----------



## botley (Apr 2, 2010)

For sheer fun you cannot beat the Orcs and Goblins. It is feasable to construct a non-orc greenskin army, have a lot of fun and still win a few games! Magic is still important to the greenskins.


----------



## Cloneman (Oct 24, 2010)

thanks for all the replies guys! think im gonna go with a mostly goblin army (maybe with both grimgor and skarsnik in it, since i really love those two characters). so loads of Black orcs, and a shitload of gobbos.

would buying 2x battle for skull pass be a good idea? since you get 60 night goblins and 10 spider riders there and you save like 2/3rds of the price.

also, doom divers and spear chukkas, are they still as awesome as they where 8 years ago?

any help appreciated


----------



## VeronaKid (Jan 7, 2010)

Doom divers and spear chukkas are both really good choices, both because they're dirt cheap points-wise and they're more effective (the Divers, anyway) than they were when you played previously. 8th edition rewards template weapons handsomely.

Grimgor is one of the best Special Character choices in all of WHFB. Super background story, super miniature, super performer on the table. You'll have to get a pretty sizable force to make room for both he and Skarsnik, though, so you might want to start saving up for the inevitable monster orc boyz unit.

I'm happy you chose to go with greenskins over skaven. Too many rats these days. Good on you.


----------



## aquatic_foible (Mar 17, 2010)

VeronaKid said:


> I'm happy you chose to go with greenskins over skaven. Too many rats these days. Good on you.


who would ever start a skaven army these days!? band-wagon-jumping-trendsters, that's who! *points at self* :biggrin:

if you can pick up some cheap skull pass sets, then it's a cost effective way to get a bunch of models...

one of my regular opponents runs o&g - 50+ night goblins with fanatics and nets and a splash of characters is a pretty nasty unit to face.

on a personal note, order Gromm the Paunch from the GW website, and stick him in the army - one of my very favourite old school models.

looking forward to seeing some shots of the army posted when you get some paint on them :grin:


----------



## Cloneman (Oct 24, 2010)

aquatic_foible said:


> looking forward to seeing some shots of the army posted when you get some paint on them :grin:


ill make sure to do that, just be aware, it will take a while, since we're only painting a unit or two per month


----------

